# SRAM Rival shifters



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

When I shift on the front the first thing I hear is a click, which seems to do nothing, then I push the paddle a bit further and hear another click and shift goes to the smaller ring. What is the first click doing?


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

Weav said:


> When I shift on the front the first thing I hear is a click, which seems to do nothing, then I push the paddle a bit further and hear another click and shift goes to the smaller ring. What is the first click doing?


Which edition of Rival do you have (black or silver)? I'm guessing the newer stuff (black) from your description because that first click is "trim" that is kind of a half-shift, it moves your front derailleur a few mm to accommodate cross-chaining, i.e. you are racing and don't want to get off of your big chain ring during a climb so you can accelerate more easily.


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

Yes, I'm using the black edition. So when I start sensing some cross chaining going on I can alleviate it by using that trim option?


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

Weav said:


> Yes, I'm using the black edition. So when I start sensing some cross chaining going on I can alleviate it by using that trim option?



HI Weav, I think the trim is only for the big ring. When I shift to the big ring and I'm in a lower cog and hear noise, I just click it once and that works the trim. If you click it a second time it will go fall to the small ring.

I really never heard of the Black or Silver version. Is the Black the 2010 and the Silver 2009? Mine are black. When I bought the bike they had to switch some of the components, because I didn't want the Red Look. Mine is just like yours, the Red one had Ultegra on it and I wanted the Rival. Also I got the Carbon handlebars.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

The original 2007/2008 Rival has a silver finsh and the trim was in the small ring. Racers complained that if they were going to do trim, the big ring was the most important. Red came with it, and then switched Force & Rival over in 2009. 

Yes, if you're in the big ring and a big cog in the back, you can use the trim to minimize rub on the front dertailleur.


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

MarvinK said:


> The original 2007/2008 Rival has a silver finsh and the trim was in the small ring. Racers complained that if they were going to do trim, the big ring was the most important. Red came with it, and then switched Force & Rival over in 2009.
> 
> Yes, if you're in the big ring and a big cog in the back, you can use the trim to minimize rub on the front dertailleur.



Thanks Marvin. we switched a lot of parts from one bike to the other and I got a little mixed up with what I finally ended up with. The guy at the shop said there wasn't any difference between the 2009 and the 2010 Rival anyway, but I just wanted to check. The black and white Look came with the Ultegra and I had them take the Rival off another bike to put on the one I bought. I tried the bike with the Ultegra on it, but I didn't feel much different than my Specialized Roubaix with the 105. I like the Rival, but it is noisier than the 105. Anyhow thanks for the reply.:thumbsup:


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

You most likely have the older cassette style with the missing teeth... which is loud. Switching to a newer SRAM or Shimano cassette (without the missing tooth design) will dramatically reduce the noise.


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

MarvinK said:


> You most likely have the older cassette style with the missing teeth... which is loud. Switching to a newer SRAM or Shimano cassette (without the missing tooth design) will dramatically reduce the noise.



Thanks Marvin, I've been thinking about getting a different chain, thinking that was the problem. I would really like to keep it all Sram if possible. I guy told me that's how they make there groups, to work with there own brand.


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks guys, I wondered what that first click was for, now I know, and it should take care of my complaint (rubbing the derailleur).

MarvinK is right, the newer and updated 09/10 Rival is black, the 08 is Silver.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

George M said:


> Thanks Marvin, I've been thinking about getting a different chain, thinking that was the problem. I would really like to keep it all Sram if possible. I guy told me that's how they make there groups, to work with there own brand.


If you want to keep it all SRAM, just make sure you get the newest cassette that does not have missing teeth. If you already have a SRAM chain, a newer one won't help (assuming yours isn't worn out). If you can't find SRAM chains or cassettes, don't worry about mixing and matching with Shimano. When SRAM had the noisy cassette, many pro teams that rode SRAM had Shimano chains and sometimes even cassettes.


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Marin, I took the cassette apart and while cleaning it I was looking for a missing tooth and didn't find any missing. I was wondering if a Shimano chain would help with the noise. I've been hearing a lot about KMC chains as well. Any hints? Thanks again.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

If yours is a PowerGlide, it doesn't have the missing tooth design. The older OpenGlide is what did. Amazon has a pretty decent picture of an OpenGlide cassette:
http://www.amazon.com/Rival-10-Speed-OpenGlide-Bicycle-Cassette/dp/B000JI4QYY

KMC is a good balance of noise reduction and longevity. Shimano chains are the quietest, but wear out faster than any other reputable brand. Astana and Saxo Bank both rode Shimano chains on the SRAM drivetrains last year.


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks again Marvin, it's really a pleasure meeting people like you in the forums. 
My cassette is the newer version, so I guess I'll try the chain out and see what happens. I only have about 800 miles on the bike and I usually get about 2000 miles on a Sram chain. I'm really surprised that I got 2800 miles on my last Shimano. It was a 105- 5600 chain. I think I'll probably try the KMC chain. I have read where some people really like the Campy chain as well. Anyhow thanks again for all the help and taking the time to answer.


----------

